# Is this a sign that my Shutter is starting to fail?



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi Folks.
From about 1/2000th sec and up shutter speed I get this effect on my shots, it is usually at the top, but this is the best shot to show that there is still detail in the edge, it is just over exposed compared to the rest of the shot. At longer exposures this doesn't seem to happen which I find strange as the shutters are still traveling at the same speed, just the gap is bigger! 
Is this a sign that the shutter on my 1DsIII is failing in some way, sticking or bouncing or some other mode of failure?



and this one, a slice off the top is even stranger having a curved appearance!



Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 8, 2018)

Yup, that’s the shutter going, exatly the same happened to my 1dx at ca 165K acutations. Do you use the “shortened shutter lag” - function?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Viggo. 
Thanks (I think). I don’t use the shortened shutter lag function, I prefer the set duration, I think it might make anticipating a shot easier by having a set delay. 
I bought the camera used with supposedly only 16000 shots on it, (unverified because it is a 1 series and no one can read them). The camera is really clean and not showing polished grips or worn paint which helps make the low count believable, I suppose the previous owner might have used the shortened shutter lag function, does this shorten the life? 
I suppose I’m screwed now as in the last month or so I got the notification that 1DsIII support was ending!  I will have to see exactly when it was supposed to stop. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mihazero (Aug 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Viggo.
> I suppose I’m screwed now as in the last month or so I got the notification that 1DsIII support was ending!  I will have to see exactly when it was supposed to stop.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I do hope that You will be able to have it serviced before they end support, if You send it righ away.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2018)

You can get it serviced at a private Canon approved facility, even if its no longer supported by Canon. Shutters will be available for a long time. The same shutter is used in the MK IV as well. They are expensive, so it may cost too much.


----------



## pwp (Aug 9, 2018)

Ouch. That's too bad. My long retired 5D MkIII showed similar on each of its three failed shutters. They seemed to last an average of 130k clicks. Not aware of the shortened shutter lag function affecting shutter life. I'll check the settings on my three bodies 7DII, 5DIV & 1DX. Unless it is a factory default setting, it's most likely off. What I do leave on with the 7DII & 5DIV is Silent Shutter. Same on my jinxed 5DIII. Is Silent Shutter implicated with reduced shutter life? 

-pw


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2018)

Hopefully you’ll get a new shutter for it, such a pity that a great camera should be thrown out when it’s an easy fix and it’s perfectly alright otherwise... The shortened lag function will affect shutter life, yes. And I didn’t know that either until after fixing my 1dx, so I have never used it since or on my mk2.

Haven’t read anything about silent shutter affecting lifespan of shutters, and to me it would seem like a more gentle use of the shutter so if anything it should prolong shutter lifespan, just speculation though...

Shortness


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello !
I experienced a similar phenomenon with a Leicaflex SL , the official explanation by Leica being that the shutter's second curtain "bounced back".
On the Leicaflex yet, it was an easy fix, I'm afraid, your EOS needs a new shutter since the Copal doesn't offer any similar possibility of adjustment.
Wish you good luck!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for all your input, I guess I will have to find a price for the fix! As I “onlyl” paid £750 for it, it will not take too much cost to make it economically unviable. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Thanks for all your input, I guess I will have to find a price for the fix! As I “onlyl” paid £750 for it, it will not take too much cost to make it economically unviable.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


You could get a used shutter for cheap, and fix it yourself, but as I recall, its a fairly complex teardown. Selling it for repair might work as well, someone would drop in a used shutter and sell it for a profit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I checked and support has finished, both suggestions are worth contemplating, a third is to just keep using it until the shutter quits, at the moment it is not showing up at lower shutter speeds and most shots get cropped to some extent so I loose the edges anyway. Then when it quits go from there? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tron (Aug 9, 2018)

If you like your camera (I guess you do) get it fixed. The total sum would still be reasonable (750 + replacement cost). It would
be a pity to miss a good photo opportunity because of this. Just my opinion...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Tron. 
The first step is a quote, from then on a decision making process, pleading for the funds! I never do anything of any significance with only one body so the missed shots would be minimal and yes I do like the camera more and more each time I use it! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

